# Nebulight's new project 375whp at 10-11psi!



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

I didn't know where to post this, because the 1.8T forum is pretty strict with 1.8T stuff only. So anyway, after making about 370whp at 24psi with my 1.8T, I switched to a more efficient motor, a honda motor. I purchased a stock 98 Integra GSR and started to slowly purchase parts to turbo, here is what followed:
Motor:
Stock B18C1
ARP Head Studs
Full-Race Cam Gears
Edelbrock Victor X Intake Manifold
OEM GSR Throttle Body
Yonaka Dual Core Radiator with Slim Fan
Energy Suspension/Prothane Motor Mount Inserts
Turbo:
Full-Race Pro-Street Manifold
Full-Race 3 Inch DP
Thermal R&D 3 Inch Exhaust
Tial 50mm BOV
Tial 44mm Wastegate
RLD-Fab Wastegate Dumptube
Precision SC6152e 4 Bolt .63 a/r Turbo
Precision AS1025 600hp Medium FMIC 
2.5" IC Pipes
Fast-Turbo Oil Lines w/ Sandwich
ECU:
P28 OBD1 ECU
GM 3 Bar Map Sensor
Neptune (with the RTP preordered)
Boomslang OBD2a to OBD1 Harness
Fuel:
Precision 1000cc Injectors
Custom Fuel Harness w/ OBD1 Clips
Walbro 255LPH In-Tank Fuel Pump
OEM GSR Fuel Rail
OEM GSR Fuel Pressure Regulator
Transmission:
Competition Clutch Stage 4 Sprung 6 Puck
Competition Clutch Ultra Lightweight Flywheel
OEM GSR Diff
OEM GSR Transmission
OEM GSR Axles
Energy Supension Shifter Bushings
Interior:
Stewart Warner 100PSI Oil Pressure Gauge
Stewart Warner 40PSI Boost Gauge
PLX M-300 Wideband O2 Sensor
OEM Acura Carbon Fiber Shift Knob
Suspension:
Pro-Kit Springs
KYB AGX Shocks
15" SSR Competition Rims
Numbers are what everyone is interested in:








The car is simply amazing, but he detuned it since it's my daily driver, it sits in at around 360ish whp at 10psi with it creeping up to 11-12 closer to redline.


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Nebulight's new project 375whp at 10-11psi! (nebulight)*

nice setup and numbers... i can respect any good clean setup..


----------



## TheVolksracer (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Nebulight's new project 375whp at 10-11psi! (autocross16vrocco)*

hahaah your sig.... 
My GSR at 10psi makes more power than your 1.8T at 20. 375whp/250ftlbs at 11psi

nice torque lol hahahah my 2.0 slow is about that much


----------



## Sam6 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Nebulight's new project 375whp at 10-11psi! (TheVolksracer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice numbers, now turn up the boost! I'm always on honda-tech, got a ton of respect for the guys that are putting down big numbers. Where are you at in pa.?


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Nebulight's new project 375whp at 10-11psi! (TheVolksracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheVolksracer* »_hahaah your sig.... 
My GSR at 10psi makes more power than your 1.8T at 20. 375whp/250ftlbs at 11psi

nice torque lol hahahah my 2.0 slow is about that much

remind me again, how much boost are you running, and what's your horse power? And if my torque is so bad, why is my horse power so high? Oh that's right, because I have a good torque curve, something that your 2.0 can't do at, what, 20 or so psi? If you don't know what your talking about, keep your comments to yourself.
I'm not here to argue, just to show some 'texers what I've been up to since I got rid of my GTI. If you want to argue VW vs Honda, do it elsewhere


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: Nebulight's new project 375whp at 10-11psi! (nebulight)*

torque looks alright to me.. it is typical of a high hp 4 cyl.. i say good job.. how is drivability?


----------



## golf3jetta3 (Apr 25, 2005)

wow sounds like a fun car to drive, how much did everything run you all together?


----------



## Midnight_1.8T (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Nebulight's new project 375whp at 10-11psi! (TheVolksracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheVolksracer* »_hahaah your sig.... 
My GSR at 10psi makes more power than your 1.8T at 20. 375whp/250ftlbs at 11psi

nice torque lol hahahah my 2.0 slow is about that much

you are an idiot. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Looks nice. I love boosted hondas.
btw, Jeff Evans is a tuning God.


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: Nebulight's new project 375whp at 10-11psi! (TheVolksracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheVolksracer* »_hahaah your sig....  
My GSR at 10psi makes more power than your 1.8T at 20. 375whp/250ftlbs at 11psi

nice torque lol hahahah my 2.0 slow is about that much

interestingly, i think someone made more hp than the 1.8T at similar or a bit higher boost level on a 16v
is it normal for 20v's to be like that? are there any more efficient 1.8T setup out there?

for the op http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Nebulight's new project 375whp at 10-11psi! (nebulight)*

Don't mind the kiddies. They haven't learned that torque just breaks parts yet.
You obviously didn't build it to run 10 psi. How far are you going to go?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

in regards to your sig and thread in general....i like to see power its good...REAL GOOD...now as far are your setup goes...what turbo were you runnin on your 1.8t? what were the specs on that turbo compared to the other? And of course you're not gonna make **** for torque, you have a high reving, VERY small stroke motor, its not meant for torque....compare that to the stroke of a 1.8t...and one thing i would like to see is the comparison of flow between the 20v and the 16v b18...


----------



## J.Q. Public (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: Nebulight's new project 375whp at 10-11psi! (I am Jack's VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack’s VR6* »_
You obviously didn't build it to run 10 psi. How far are you going to go?

Well since it's a stock motor without pistons/rods/sleeves, the power it's making is on the upper limit of what's safe on pump gas for that combo. Jeff Evans is a highly regarded tuner and he is known to get some of the highest SAFE numbers out of turbo hondas.
To the OP great build using quality parts I'm sure you are well pleased with the numbers.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Nebulight's new project 375whp at 10-11psi! (I am Jack's VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack’s VR6* »_Don't mind the kiddies. They haven't learned that torque just breaks parts yet.
You obviously didn't build it to run 10 psi. How far are you going to go?


mmm lets figure it out, shall we...








Lets look at the 'ingredients'
Precision SC61 turbo
1000cc inj
Seeing the low boost chart, with ~late spool.
my SWAG would be ~mid 500's whp capable.

-Jeff


----------



## 20v_BT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Nebulight's new project 375whp at 10-11psi! (Jefnes3)*

nice man. car has a nice euro clean flare to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif whens it getting built?


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Nebulight's new project 375whp at 10-11psi! (20v_BT)*

<<<And of course you're not gonna make **** for torque, you have a high reving, VERY small stroke motor, its not meant for torque....compare that to the stroke of a 1.8t>>>
bzzzzzzz.
B18 stroke 87.2mm
VW 1.8 stroke 86.4mm
I work on a 20v street car that made 393 whp on pump at 7400 rpm (creep to ~15 psi on the same compressor wheel)and the tq and hp was still rising. Not too bad for a first try setup.
Most of the reason for the inefficiency is you dont see many 1.8t's running around with a cams, a big IC and aftermarket intake manifold.


_Modified by lugnuts at 11:48 AM 11-16-2006_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

i do stand corrected...thats what i get for not researching before i opened my mouth...i have no shame in admitting it....but on another note...match mod for mod...and then i'd say its a fair comparison


----------



## axlekiller (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Nebulight's new project 375whp at 10-11psi! (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_
Most of the reason for the inefficiency is you dont see many 1.8t's running around with a cams, a big IC and aftermarket intake manifold.


Exactly, not knocking it Matty G, but don't you think your 1.8t would have done a little better with that turbo over a 50 trim, the better IC, cams, intake mani, etc, much less a custom tune. Anyways, crank the boost.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: Nebulight's new project 375whp at 10-11psi! (axlekiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axlekiller* »_
Exactly, not knocking it Matty G, but don't you think your 1.8t would have done a little better with that turbo over a 50 trim, the better IC, cams, intake mani, etc, much less a custom tune. Anyways, crank the boost.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree, and thats kinda why I switched to honda. There really wasn't a big aftermarket for 1.8ts when I left the game. 
I have no doubt that I can make 500whp on the stock motor on C16, but I really don't know how long it would last. The way the car drives, I'm happy with it now. I do have a stock type r block and an LS crank that I plan to build up, but that will be a while.
But many 1.8T owners can get a bigger turbo, I think there are plenty of people running a GT35R, I know of a few running the same IC as me, I'm running stock cams, and there are a lot more choices now for intake manifolds. Now I do agree that I have a custom tune, but I know that a lot of people are running standalone systems now, so I would expect to see big numbers


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Nebulight's new project 375whp at 10-11psi! (Jefnes3)*

553whp, 385tq @ 25psi civic Si, 1000cc injectors, SC61
http://www.tunedbycft.com/videos/cftsidyno.wmv 
Nice calculation Jeff


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Nebulight's new project 375whp at 10-11psi! (axlekiller)*

What are the cam specs on one of these? And what are the specs for a typical 1.8t?


----------



## 20v_BT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Nebulight's new project 375whp at 10-11psi! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_553whp, 385tq @ 25psi civic Si, 1000cc injectors, SC61
http://www.tunedbycft.com/videos/cftsidyno.wmv 
Nice calculation Jeff









nice vid.








nobody here can take away what honda owners have accomplished. the motors LOVE boost. it's a nice engine. what is there to argue?


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Nebulight's new project 375whp at 10-11psi! (lugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lugnuts* »_
Most of the reason for the inefficiency is you dont see many 1.8t's running around with a cams, a big IC and aftermarket intake manifold.

_Modified by lugnuts at 11:48 AM 11-16-2006_

Thats because most of the stuff available for 1.8t's is junk or obscenly expensive. Honda guys are still years ahead of us.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

hondas are the ford of the import market...numerous, and parts are CHEAP


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_hondas are the ford of the import market...numerous, and parts are CHEAP

UMMmmmm you mean the Small block chevy...ford parts cost alot more than chevy parts.....an I do not know why...they just do


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

really....hmmm..never knew that...i figured it was a made in the usa domestic...advantage thing....


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

I guess it's the interchange ability of it ..like every thing fits everything. Back in the day all the Ford and Mopar guys were always crying that chevy parts were so darn cheep compaired to there stuff..Like a preformance cam for 50 bucks...crap like that.


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

thats sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i love integras, especially this one


----------



## ABA Mk2 (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: (J Eagan)*

Dope numbers. Well done.


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (ABA Mk2)*

with 1000cc injectors, how the heck do these hondas idle?


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*

clean setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ignore my sig


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skaterhernandez4* »_with 1000cc injectors, how the heck do these hondas idle?

Tuning...it's all in the tuning.....They have the tools to do it.....we are playing catch up in that respect........
If you really want to know how a car idles with those injectors.......Pick a project and set your HP goals to need an injector that large......
Get yourself a nice setup like that and toss the factory computer in your car........read...then read some more.Pick your Stand~Alone system...get your self a wide~band...watch posts from people going in the direction your looking to go.....ask intelligent questions.......lurk and read more and listen to people that know...do all the leg work...tune carefully read and learn more...try new things.......
Get a nice dyno print out for all your research and hard earned work.....then have a bear or 10 and smile every time you drive your project ..knowing you did it yourself...or with the help of good shops and allot of good smart friends......
Good job on your car..looks good .....Soon you will be bored of it and need more


















































A six pack for ya


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

Oh I forgot he made all that power with a spray painted innercooler......for all the paint haters.......Die


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_Oh I forgot he made all that power with a spray painted innercooler......for all the paint haters.......Die


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_Oh I forgot he made all that power with a spray painted innercooler......for all the paint haters.......Die









yea, I forgot where I live, so I really wished I would have fronted the money to have it anodized because the paint is already starting to chip off.


----------



## RiverBunny (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: (nebulight)*

Good for you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Where's my 10mm wrench?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (RiverBunny)*

who needs cams, intake manis lol.....
Nice set-up matt, build the engine and go for big boost.. I could not see myself running less then 20psi on any engine.. Im sooo used to seeing it past 20.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

Nice clean setup, looks like a sleeper from the outside. Can't take anything away from the hondas, their cylinder head outflows vw's any day and there's tons of parts to choose from. Its a shame that vw started the pocket rocket revolution but never really evolved the technology. 
Saying that; I just like my Dubs, there are so many hondas around; there is nothing unique about them, you've seen one you've seen them all.


----------



## Mel20V (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (nebulight)*

Good results! My 1.8T SC61 makes 402whp @22 psi. that is with stock diameter exhaust tho.


----------



## TURBOCADDY (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (ieatclutch)*

nice car and build 

honda are well engineered and have been proven to make some incredible horsepower 
i lurk on the honda tech forums and see some amasing fabrication work 
the reason for all the hate about the honda/acura name is the punk kids that will steal your car so they can take all the hard work you have put in to your car 
i would drive a honda/acura but with my luck i would build it and someone thinks they deserve it and take it 
there are lots of nice hondas around and this is a example of jut one 
honda doesn't always mean big body kits and wings (rice)


----------



## vagrant_mugen (Jun 13, 2006)

that is a very good point. a bunch of my buddys friends/fellow honda folk have had there built turbo LSvtec hatches stolen. 
i worrie about my turbo golf but nobody tunes vws around these parts. thank god. still, aftermarket turbo accessories are universal.


----------



## VR6-JettaIII (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (vagrant_mugen)*

I dunno about 500whp on a stock bottom end. Alot of my friends are hardcore turbo Honda guys and I've rarely seen a Honda boost more than ~15psi without building the bottom end. Maybe if you can get a good tune on C16 you could come close, but I dont know about reliability.
I'm on Honda Tech Forced Induction forums alot more than I am here. VW forums are always the same threads..."Which turbo kit is the best for my VR6?" and "Which BOV sounds the best?"
Mad props to you bro, pretty damn nice numbers for such low boost as it is.
- Chris


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (VR6-JettaIII)*

Thanks guys for all the positive feedback, I really wasn't expecting this from Vortex. I agree with most the comments, if the car is done right, then you have to respect it. 
Anyway, a lot can be said about the stock GSR bottom end. If tuned correctly and conservatively, you should be able to run stock bottom end and make a LOT of power. For example, I'm only running about 12 degrees of timing, I could run a more on 93 octane and make a lot more power on 10psi. If running C16, I could up the boost and the timing and have no doubt I can make close to 500whp.....but I'll never do it. To keep it safe, I'm happy with my tune now and my power. I have a motor that I'm going to build to up the boost








FYI, completely stock motor minus head studs, (intake manifold, throttle body, head, cams, ect.) with a GT30R.
Dotted line 9psi on 93 octane, solid line 18psi on C16:
 
If you notice, at 9psi he was only making 325. I have a better intake manifold that can flow a little better. If he can make 450whp on 18psi with that intake and a smaller turbo, I should be able to get to 500whp no problem.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (nebulight)*

Would it maybe make 500 whp for 100 or 200 rpm?


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (I am Jack's VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I am Jack’s VR6* »_Would it maybe make 500 whp for 100 or 200 rpm?

Well it would be peak power, but you'd have to understand that driving a car where the powerband never drops is insane! That's where I like this car way better than my GTI. I made similar power with my GTI, but with the 1.8t, the torque would drop off since I was running a lot more boost to make this kind of power and it was getting out of the turbos efficiency range. With my GSR, it flows so good at only 10psi, my turbo is basically yawning at it's workload


----------



## Chupathingy (Aug 1, 2005)

*Re: Nebulight's new project 375whp at 10-11psi! (nebulight)*

can I tell you how much I hate you for having such a beautiful integra? I wanted to build one so badly but they are such theft magnets around central jersey. and knowing my luck as soon as I got the car where I wanted it to be, it would end up stripped in elizabeth later that afternoon







good luck with the car bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20v_BT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_
Well it would be peak power, but you'd have to understand that driving a car where the powerband never drops is insane! That's where I like this car way better than my GTI. I made similar power with my GTI, but with the 1.8t, the torque would drop off since I was running a lot more boost to make this kind of power and it was getting out of the turbos efficiency range. With my GSR, it flows so good at only 10psi, my turbo is basically yawning at it's workload









your tq was falling off because your tune wasn't as precise as what you have now. 1.8t can hold a flat line on tq until redline if it's done right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (20v_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20v_BT* »_
your tq was falling off because your tune wasn't as precise as what you have now. 1.8t can hold a flat line on tq until redline if it's done right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well I'll agree that the file I had on my 1.8T wasn't the best, but the torque still would fall off because the turbo was being pushed so hard to make power.


----------



## 20v_BT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_
Well I'll agree that the file I had on my 1.8T wasn't the best, but the torque still would fall off because the turbo was being pushed so hard to make power.

not trying to take anything away from you bro, because you made fabulous numbers. it is truly in the tune. this is a 1.8t, 1 bar of boost on a 50trim.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (20v_BT)*

Well one bar of boost on a 50 trim is good for that turbo because the turbo is still really efficient, when I said my torque was falling off, that was when I was running 24psi. However, I can't really trust that dyno sheet because the hp and trq lines don't cross at the correct spot, so something is fishy.


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

Torque falling off on one engine and not on the other, with the same turbo, has got absolutely nothing to do with the turbo being pushed hard or not, and everything to do with the cylinder head and cams that are in the engine. 
You had stock cams right? ~230 degree duration... Now you have stock gsr cams right? 278-280 degree duration something like that on the hot lobe... 
Really its a no brainer that your torque holds longer.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (nebulight)*

Yeah, I know. I'm just messing with you.








You've got nothing on this guy though.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (801pete)*

Bore and stroke have more to do with it than cams.


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

Um - the bore and stroke isn't even that far off of a b18... There are plenty of 1.8t's which make power all the way up, with exactly that, an aggressive set of cams. 
Sorry but a ~50-60 degree difference in cam duration will certainly make a difference in the powerband of 2 engines lol.


----------



## GoKart_16v (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: (801pete)*

Don't forget turbo sizing...even stock cam, hard to imagine the 1.8L will fall flat that drastically at high rpm if u run the right turbo. I skimped thru quickly again, and didn't really see what the op ran in his 1.8T...but high boost, weak top end...sounds like a small turbo to me. IIRC it was either killa or hardcore that had almost 500hp with a t3/t04 with mid 20psi boost on a 2.0L 16vT, and that's not even a 1.8T head.


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

Very very clean JDM and impressive numbers. I respect the fact that it appeared you had specific build goals in mind, hit that goal and stopped without going overboard. Ignore the haters and have a







for your good work.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_Um - the bore and stroke isn't even that far off of a b18... There are plenty of 1.8t's which make power all the way up, with exactly that, an aggressive set of cams. 
Sorry but a ~50-60 degree difference in cam duration will certainly make a difference in the powerband of 2 engines lol. 

If you consider not far off to be the bore and stroke of an engine swapped, then yeah you're right.
Dude, come on. Of course that much duration is going to make a difference, but that's like saying only the turbo size is important, or the intake/exhaust manifold, or the tuning etc etc
The dyno that was posted is about to puke-n'-die, and that's at 15 psi only revving to 7k. I wouldn't consider that the best example to compare in this situation. Speaking of that, why are we comparing a 1.8T to a B18 again?


_Modified by I am Jack's VR6 at 2:14 AM 11-22-2006_


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_Well one bar of boost on a 50 trim is good for that turbo because the turbo is still really efficient, when I said my torque was falling off, that was when I was running 24psi. However, I can't really trust that dyno sheet because the hp and trq lines don't cross at the correct spot, so something is fishy.

They don't cross at the 'correct' spot, cause the power and torque scale are different.


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

Well that was ****ing quick, the car was ****ing STOLEN tonight. **** hondas!


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: (nebulight)*

dude are you kidding me! **** man that sucks ass X100!


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (lugnuts)*

yeah i hope your kidding man, you even painted your intercooler black so it would be harder to spot. Thats 1 thing i hate about hondas. My friends used to pull his ecu out everywhere he went


----------



## 20v_BT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*






















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif punks need to learn to pay for their own ****!


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (20v_BT)*

I'm done with cars until I can afford a garage. I'm getting a Toyota Yaris ecobox, 40mpg highway. That should hold me over until I can get something else.


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

god damn... sucks man... 
Honda should be sued for their design of the plastic ignition switch electrical component which can just be unscrewed off and started with a flathead. My roommate lost his keys and drove his car like that for 6 months.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

HOLY CHRIST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
man that is the worst news nebulight.


----------



## YUENGLINGMIKE! (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (screwball)*









sorry to hear bro


----------



## Band-Aid (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (nebulight)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebulight* »_Well that was ****ing quick, the car was ****ing STOLEN tonight. **** hondas!


That ****ing sucks, thats one reason Im afraid to own a Honda. Everyone around here steals them. This one guy bought a LS turbo, had it parked infront of his house (in his driveway) next morning it was gone. The car was found 3 weeks later BACK IN THE DRIVEWAY, stripped to nothing but a shell. 
A month later an Integra showed up to the street races with all the same parts as this other guys teg. How these idiots get away with it is beyond me.
I hope it was insured and seriously, buy a beater and find a good secure garage.


----------



## Turbojettamk4 (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: (Band-Aid)*

sucks, my friend's integra (same type) almost got stolen twice in the same night. the guys removed the fender liner and popped the hood then he got them.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Turbojettamk4)*

Damn sorry to hear man..I cant even drive my car with out fear of somthing like this happening..if i leave it outta site for more than 5 mintues...







hopfully you catch whoever took it..


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

What is it about honda motors that make so much damn hp at such low boost?
Local Hatch has the ported B-16 and at 15 psi is making about 600whp! ???


----------



## jazzpur (Dec 27, 2001)

*Re: (1.8TRabbit)*

the fact that they rev an extra 1000-2000 rpms giveortake not only gives 
them the power but also lets them run much larger trim turbos
that 600 whp is prob still only in the 300-400 lbft torque range i bet


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (jazzpur)*

torque ruins drivetrains anyway


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

i'd love a turbo GSR, without a garage it'd be stolen.


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (jazzpur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jazzpur* »_the fact that they rev an extra 1000-2000 rpms giveortake not only gives 
them the power but also lets them run much larger trim turbos
that 600 whp is prob still only in the 300-400 lbft torque range i bet

He only revs his to 8500. Stock valve train.
I dont get how 1000rpm difference will make about twice the power a 1.8t will..


----------

